# Fragen zum Thema Arbeitsspeicher



## LeertasteCCR (16. Februar 2010)

Hi Folks,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zum o.g. Thema. Ich bitte euch vorab eure Erklärungen bitte auf einem so niedirgen Level zu halten, dass ich es auch verstehe, also lieber zu tief als zu hoch stapeln  da wäre ich euch sehr dankbar für.

So erstmal zur ausgangslage:

Ich habe im moment Probleme mit meinem RAM, dies äußert sich durch ständige Bluescreens ... wohlbemerkt, meine betriebssystem is Win7. nach dem ich dann also mal meinen Rechner nach mehr als einem Jahr betrieb inklusive upgrade auf Win7 am laufen hatte, hatte ich erst gedacht: "Ok is wohl an der Zeit das system mal neu zu machen!" gesagt getan .... fehler noch da .
Also kumpel mit mehr ahnung rann gezogen. einige Diagnose-Programme laufen lasse und festgestellt: "ok, einer der Sensoren meldet im ruhezustand eine Temperatur von 70°C und steigend, und es waren nich meine beiden GPU oder die CPU (GTX 295; Phenom II X4 940 B.E.) blieb also irgendwie nur noch der RAM über. Da mal mit den untrschiedlichsten Settings sowohl im BIOS als auch im Hardware-Bereich rumprobiert (leider stand mir zu dem zeitpunkt noch kein anderer RAM zu verfügung)
Ergebnis: Es liegt wohl sehr sicher am RAM aber ne Lösung habe ich nich erhalten, warum weiß ich nun dass es am RAM liegt: 
Wie gesagt, während des Rumprobierens habe ich natürlich auch mal RAM-Bausteine wieder eingebaut, welche abgekühlt waren, der Temperatur-unterschied war deutlich, von 70°C auf 60°C nach dem booten, bei beidem jedoch steigend.

Mein Kumpel hatte nun folgende Theorie:
Die Kondensatoren des Mainboards (Asus M3N-HT  Deluxe HDMI) sind aufgeraucht, so bekommt der RAM zu viel saft und überhitzt.

Ich den Alternate-Technick-Service angerufen:
Ergebnis, klingt nich abwegig, aber probieren sie das folgede nochmal aus:
Probieren sie mal ne andere Grafik-Karte (habe die On-Board dafür mal benutzt) wenn die Temeraturen sinken is das Netzteil fratze. Das habe ich probiert, aber bevor ich überhaupt das diag-prog anscmeßen konnte hatte mein rechner schon eine Lust mehr  . 
Heute abend versuch ich nochmal den anderen RAM-Baustein, habe mir über nen kumpel einen besorgt/ geliehen für diagnose-zwecke.

So nun zu den Fragen ^^ (sehr früh oder?):

1. Sollte ich neuen brauchen, welchen könnt ihr empfehlen? (der Rest des Systems wird dann unten noch gepostet)
2. Könnt ihr mir das mit den Timings mal erklären? Also was isn da gut, hohe oder niedrige zahlen? Wie sollten die optimal sein?
3. Was bringt mehr, 8GB mit 800MHz oder 4 mit 1066?
4. Kann ich mit meinem Prozessor (s.o./u.) auch ein AM3 brett betreiben (mir is klar, dass ich trotzdem nur DDR2 nehmen kann, es geht eher um eine "zukunftsorientiertere" Investition)
5. (a little off-topic Sollte ich ein neues Brett brauchen, muss dieses zwingend SLI-fähig sein (also NVIDIA-Chipsatz) wegen der doppel GPU der GraKa?
6. wird wohl im laufe der Diskussion noch auftauchen ^^

also ich danke im voraus für eure antworten und Ratschläge

greetz Leertaste


EDIT:
fast vergessen ^^:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 B. E. (@3,0 GHZ)
MB: Asus M3N-HT Deluxe HDMI
GraKa: Zotac Geforce GTX 295
RAM: Corsair DIMM Dominator
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625W
Betriebssystem: Windoof 7

der rest müsste ja egal sein 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR2&l3=DDR2-1066


----------



## MARIIIO (16. Februar 2010)

Gibt es am RAM überhaupt temperatursensoren? Nur weil dir 3 temperaturen angezeigt werden, heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass die dritte temp der ram ist!

Allerdings würde ich sagen, dass der bluescreen auf defekten RAMhindeuted.versuch doch erstmal die riegel einzeln zu testen, meist ist es nur einer


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2010)

1. Willst Du übertakten? Wenn nein: einfachen A-Data DDR2-800
2. das wichtigste ist der CL-Wert. Der ist bei DDR2-800 standardmäßig besser als bei 1066, weswegen Du zwischen 800 und 1066 keinen Unterschied in der Praxis merken wirst, weil die CL den Takt ausgleichen. Wenn das 1066er trotzdem nen guten Cl-Wert hat, wäre es natürlich etwas schneller. Das kostet aber dann mehr - finde ich daher nicht lohnenswert.
3. eher die 8GB 800er. Hängt aber von der Anwendung ab und von den CL, wie oben beschrieben
4. Es gibt keine AM3-Boards für DDR2-RAM. bzw. EIN einzges hab ich gefunden. Wenn Du auf AM3 gehen wilslt, müßtest Du also DDR3 neukaufen - und das lohnt sich nicht. Da wäre es billiger, wenn Du "nur" ein AM2+ Board nimmst und irgendwann wieder verkaufst, wenn Du ne neue CPU holst
5. SLI-fähig muss ein Board nur sein, wenn es 2 getrennte Grakas sind.

Ach ja: 6. Das RAM ist für 2.1V vorgesehen - hast Du das im BIOS denn so eingestellt?

6 b: die dritte Temp ist IMHO wirklich nicht das RAM... ^^ Vlt wird ja doch die CPU zu heiß oder so? mach doch mal nen Screenshot von den Temps


----------



## LeertasteCCR (17. Februar 2010)

hi,

danke für die antworten.

so habe ja wie gesagt gestern abend mal den RAM von nem kumpel ausprbiert, das Problem trat immer noch auf.

scrennshot geht leider nich mehr, da mein geliebter schatz schon auf dem OP-Tisch lag und nu in einzelteilen hier herum liegt ^^
aber ich kann euch sagen wie die Temperatur genannt wurde: "MCP"
(zusätlich dann einen CPU-sensor und 2 GPU-Sensoren)
Was ist es also wohl dann?

was mich gestern auch stutzig gemacht hat, laut dem Proggi hätte der RAM-Riegel ja 70°c haben müssen, als ich ihn ausgebaut hatte, war er grad mal lauwarm ... merkwürdig, evtl is das temp-problem kein RAM-Problem, aber trotzdem das was da so warm wird darf ja nich sein ...

zum rielgel ausprobieren:
also ich habe mal einen drin gehabt, das problem trat auf, ich hatte nur 2 drin, das problem trat auf, ich hatte 2 andere drin, das problem trat auf, also sind entweder 2 fratze, oder alle, oder keiner ...

also übertakten will ich nich

jo die Settings im Bios waren korrekt, habe ich höchst und selbstpersönlich eingestellt ... zusammen mit der Alternate-Technik-Hotline ^^


----------



## norse (17. Februar 2010)

mcp ist kein ram sondern der chip auf deinem Mainboard ^^, ich glaube, da es sich um ein nvidia board handelt, dass es die Southbridge sein könnte.. schau in die bedienungsanleitung, da sollte das stehen.

und das könnte gut sein das es an der liegt  bzw das die NB zu wenig spannung bekommt, allerdings zu heiß wird..


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Februar 2010)

MCP ist in der Tat der Media and Communications Processor, also die Southbridge deines Boards, und nicht ein RAM-Chip, die haben nämlich meist keinen Temperatursensor den du auslesen kannst.

Kühl mal die Heatpipe bzw. den Kühlkörper der Southbridge mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter, das sollte das Problem beheben.


----------



## LeertasteCCR (18. Februar 2010)

ok die entwicklungen gingen weiter ...

so die blauen deuten ja doch auf nen defekten arbeitsspeicher hin oder? also ich habe das board im moment auf jeden fall mal eingeschickt ... (auf empfehlung alternate)

zum mcp:
also ihr mein wenn ich die hatpipe da noch zusätzlich kühle musste das PRoblem verschwinden?
kann das auch zu den bluescreens führen?


----------



## norse (21. Februar 2010)

jap kann es definitiv ^^ also kühlen! den zu warm ist es auf jedenfall!


----------



## LeertasteCCR (2. März 2010)

blörks ... hoffentlich kommt heute mein board an ... will endlich ausprobieren ob es klappt !!!
habe euch nicht vergessen ...
halte euch wieterhin auf dem laufenden!!!

btw: die hamm angeblich nix am board gefunden ... was mich irgendwie sehr verwundert ... naja als sie letztens auch keinen fehler gefunden haben, konnte aich aufeinmal endlich meine treiber insatllieren ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2010)

LeertasteCCR schrieb:


> blörks ... hoffentlich kommt heute mein board an ... will endlich ausprobieren ob es klappt !!!
> habe euch nicht vergessen ...
> halte euch wieterhin auf dem laufenden!!!
> 
> btw: die hamm angeblich nix am board gefunden ... was mich irgendwie sehr verwundert ... naja als sie letztens auch keinen fehler gefunden haben, konnte aich aufeinmal endlich meine treiber insatllieren ^^


Zu allererst @ all:
Last euch nicht von der ram-aussage so verrückt machen.Ich kenne keinen ram,der temperatursensoren hätte die das board auslesen kann.Dafür ist die schnittstelle (ram-slot) eigentlich nicht da.

@threadersteller:
Die temperatur,die dich so verrückt macht,wird der chipsatz sein.NV-chipsätze sind dafür bekannt etwas (sehr) heiß zu werden.Verbessere einfach die kühlung und alles sollte wieder gehen.Womit hast du eigentlich die temperaturen ausgelesen und könntest du mal ein bild davon posten?

Anmerkung:Wenn du 3 temperaruen angezeigt bekommst und 2 davon der cpu und der grafikkarte zuordnen kannst,dann ist die dritte der chipsatz.Dabei bekommst du aber nur du temp der northbridge angezeigt,da in der southbridge i.d.r. kein temperatursensor ist.(mir ist zumindest noch nix derartiges unter gekommen)


----------



## LeertasteCCR (2. März 2010)

Ok, wie angekündigt hier die neuesten entwicklungen:

Mainboard is angekommen, direkt engebaut.
Alternate konnte nix finden... das Brett scheint also in Ordnung. 
nach dem einbau,is mir trotzdem wieder alles abgeschmiert ...

daher folgt nu meine neue Theorie, mal sehen was ihr davon haltet:

Also wie wir ja nu festgestellt haben is die MCP die olle Southbridge, wo ich mir die Lage dieser welchen mal im booklet angeschaut habe, habe ich festegestellt, das mopped liegt direkt unter der GraKa, also der GTX295, diese welche is ja nu nich dafür bekannt, dass sie sehr kühl wäre. kann es nun also sein, dass meine Graka die Southbridge aufheizt?

ich werde jetzt mal eine umsortierung vornehmen ... evtl hilfts ...

klingt das alles logisch, oder is das das gequatsche von jemandem der so viel ahnung von Computern hat wie mein linker stiefel?

wäre dankbar für weitere Vorschläge.

btw: eine zusätzliche Kühlung der Heatpipe hat nüscht gebracht, und im mom is die konstruktion zwischen heatpipe-kühler und CPU-Kühler sehr ... _eng_

thx im voraus,

die Leertaste

so nun ein screeny im anhang


Edit:

ok das wars auch nich, das ding is immer noch heiß, und nen blauen kriege ich auch immer noch, mir gehen echt die ideen aus ...
kann'S nen Treiber prob sein? ich habe echt keinen Plan mehr und bin langsam mehr als verzweifelt ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. März 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...Dabei bekommst du aber nur du temp der northbridge angezeigt,da in der southbridge i.d.r. kein temperatursensor ist.(mir ist zumindest noch nix derartiges unter gekommen)


Ok...mein fehler.NV-chipsätze scheinen als einzige die temperatur der southbridge an zu zeigen.Wer weiß wofür es gut ist...(ich hatte noch nie einen chipsatz von denen)

@LeertasteCCR
Du solltest im bios erstmal alles ausschalten,was du nicht benötigst (z.b. firewire,2.sata-controller...).
Hast du das epp-profil deines speichers aktiviert?Wenn ja,bitte deaktivieren und auch gleich überprüfen,od die richtige spannung für den speicher eingestellt ist.(2.1V)
Ist der kühlkörper auf der southbridge sehr heiß?(mit der hand mal fühlen und die andere auf`s gehäuse legen wegen erdung) Wenn nein,hat everest entweder einen auslesefehler oder du müßtest mal die wlp unter dem southbridgekühler erneuern.Wenn ja,dann bitte versuchen,das ein lüfter den kühlkörper mit luft versorgt.(ich weiß das es schlecht machbar ist,da ungünstiges layout)
Sollte wieder ein bluescreen kommen,könntest du den mal fotografieren und posten?


----------



## LeertasteCCR (3. März 2010)

hi,
ich bins wieder 

also nach viel rumgegoogle konnte ich folgendes erfahren, wobei ich euch bitte das mal zu bewerten und mir dir reliabilität der aussagen mitzuteilen:

- das die MCP (Southbridge) bei nVidia heiß ird is kein prob, 80°C sind durchaus normal, hier im Forum habe ich sogar schon 90°C gefunden.

- habe bei Asus nen Bios update gefunden, was die Systemstabilität mit 8GB erhöhen soll, hat aber nix gebracht, sau dumm, für das Brett findet man bei Asus keine Treiber für Win7 ... nur nVidia supportet den Chipsatz noch, also habe ich den auch auf dem neuesten Stand, und für das richtige OS

Das bild reiche ich dann heute im laufe des Tages ein ... das kann eigentlich nich so lange auf sich warten lassen.

nach allem was ich da jetzt so lese, richtet sich meine aufmerksamkeit wieder auf den Arbeitsspeicher, da der blaue auch häufiger kommt, wenn ich Anwendungen anhabe ... meine Testanwendung im mom is Dawn of War 2.

was mich dann nun aber wundert: ich habe den RAM seit einem jahr drin, das hat nie Probs gemacht, das System lief Vista-mäßig _rund_, dann hatte ich Win7 drauf, das war auch ne ganze zeit gut, aber jetzt is alles fratze ...

thx 
Spacebar

EDTI:

Ok, 
da ich ja nu wieder mit dem RAM hadere, habe ich in meiner abgöttischen Weisheit (*ironic*) jeden blöden RAM-Riegel einzeln durchprobiert, ein defekter hätte ja nicht booten dürfen wenn ich das richtig verstehe ... 
erst gabs probleme, aber nachdem ich im BIOS alle Settings auf AUTO gesetzt habe, hat der rechner mit jedem gebootet ...merkwürdig das alles ....
habe mir auch die aktuelle QVL runtergeladen ... da taucht mein RAM leider nicht auf, ist jetzt das des Rätsels lösung?
also die QVL gibs ja bei Asus zum DL, ich pack die aber nochmal in den Anhang, welchen RAM ich verwende ist ja oben einsehbar, würdet ihr das bitte nochmal gegenprüfen?

so ich bin nu wirklich raus und völlig am ende mit meinem Latein .... ich weiß jetzt echt nicht mehr wodran es liegt, ich werde nu alle Riegel einbauen, auf den Blauen warten und dann nen Foto posten!
cya

EDIT2: 
Kommando zurück, er steht doch auf der QVL ^^
komischerweise, warte ich schon recht lange auf den ollen blauen .... das einzige was ich geändert habe, aber schon vorher nix gebracht hatte is, dass ich sämtliche RAM-Settings im Bios auf Auto gesetzt habe, incl Spannung.... sehr merkwürdig das alles ...

EDIT3:
Na toll, jetzt habe ich den Rechner mal nen tag laufen gelassen, und es kahm den ganz tag kein Bluescreen, dafür trat/tritt nun folgendes Problem auf:
Als ich gestern abend von meinenTerminen wieder kam, war der Rechner im Standby, was mich ja wunderte, rechnete ich doch mit nem blauen, naja, konnte ihn aber ganz normal nutzen. nur als ich dann aufeinmal den browser nutzen wollte, schaltete sich völlig ohne grund der monitor ab. getreu dem motto "Reboot tut gut" wollte ich reboote, aber jetzt bootet der olle rechner GAR nich mehr, es bleibt sogar das piepsen aus, dass das mainboard i.o. is ...
also nu bin ich echt über fordert .


----------



## LeertasteCCR (4. März 2010)

ok nun folgende Entwicklung:
nachdem gar nicht mehr gebootet wurde habe ich anfangen wollen meinen RAM durchzuprobieren ...
jetzt habe ich nur 2 Riegel (also 4GB) drin er bootet wieder ... mal sehen wie lange nen blauer auf sich warten lässt ... is wohl DOCH einer der riegel defekt ....
wie finde ich am besten raus, welcher das is?
und kann ich auch 6GB-RAM nutzen? also 3 Riegel?


----------



## LeertasteCCR (5. März 2010)

ok, diesmal hat er lange auf sich warten lassen, aber er kam, der gefürchtete Blaue, diesmal konnte ich auch ein foto machen, wie gewünscht. zu finden is dies dann jetzt hier im anhang


----------



## ThePlayer (5. März 2010)

Ich denke deine macht Festplatte macht es nicht mehr lange, überprüfe sie mal mit Tools direkt vom Hersteller oder von der PCGH-DVD wenn du sie hast.
Sollte die Festplatte i.O. sein muss du wahrscheinlich mal Windows neu installieren.
Wenn du was im Bios geändert hast stelle alles auf Standart zurück und deaktiviere einfach die Komponenten die du nicht hast oder brauchst.


----------



## akaEmpty (5. März 2010)

Hab leider auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß bei Asus die Chipsatzkühler und/oder die WLP scheinbar von blinden, einhändigen Mitarbeitern auf's Board montiert bzw. aufgetragen werden.


----------



## LeertasteCCR (6. März 2010)

also das windows ist grad erst neu.

die festplatte? mhh ... ok, dachte mir schon dass die eher aufraucht, da ich die beiden ja im RAID0 betreibe, aber so schnell ... doof ...
aber was mich nu wie gesagt wundert: seit ich da am arbeitsspeciher "rumgespielt" habe, hatte ich nur einen einzigen bluescreen, voher waren die schon echt häufig ... naja und nu lässt das alles sehr lange auf sich warten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2010)

Du kannst die ganze schose ja mal mit memtest testen.Langsam zeichnet sich aber ab,das dein board anscheinend keine vollbestückung mag.Und wie bereits gesagt,ich würde erstmal die kühlung des chipsatzes verbessern.

Edit: Erläuterung zur meldung des bluescreens


----------



## LeertasteCCR (8. März 2010)

mhhh, ja zur vollbestückung kann ich nur sagen: dafür gabs extra ein bios-update welches ich hertunergeldane habe ...


----------

